# انا عضو جديد ممكن تساعدوني يااخوان ويااخوات



## خالد 222 (6 مارس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أولا / السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جميعاااااااااا
انا اتخرجت من الثانوية السنة الي راحت يتقدير جيد جدا 83%
سؤالي هو هل يتم قبولي بتخصص هندسة الطيران في الجامعات الكليات (الاهلية)
وبالنسبة للمعاهد والاكاديمية الي اسمع عنها في الاردن والشهادة الي تقدمها في هندسة الطائرات
دبلوم على ماسمعت هل شهادة دبلوم تقريبا 10 اشهر مدة دراستها تؤهلك لوظيفة محترمة في احدى
المطارات وهل في فرق بالكفاءة بين الذي يحصل على شهادة الدبلوم هذي من الاردن وبين الذي يتخصص
بهذا المجال ويتم دراستها اربع او خمس سنوات واي منهما تؤهلك لوظيفة افضل .

ثانيا / من الحين لبداية السنة الدراسية باقي تقريبا 5 أشهر 
بماذا تنصحوني خلال هذه الفترة ايه المواد الي تنصحوني اراجعها بكثرة من المواد الي كنت ادرسها في الثانوية بالاضافة اني دخلت معهد انجليزي واذا في كتاب الاقيه في المكتبه يكون خاص لهالتخصص اراجعه كمان يعني ندخل الجامعة او الاكاديمية ومعاي خلفيه عن هالتخصص 

ثالثا / عارف اني كثرت عليكم بالاسئله بس مااظن انكم راح تبخلون علي وياريت الاخ جاسر يساعدني ايضا 
وراح اكون شااااااااااااااااكر لكم جدا اخواني 
وفقني الله وياكم.:84: :84:


----------



## خالد 222 (6 مارس 2006)

اشوف محد رد علي 
وينكم ياشباب وينك يااخ جاااسر


----------



## جاسر (6 مارس 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله أخي خالد, ومبارك التخرج إن شاءالله عزيزي ليس لدي تجربة أو خبرة
في الدراسة خارج المملكة, ولكن بالعموم إذا أردت أن تدرس خارج المملكة فلا 
تدرس إلا بكالوريوس ( خمس سنوات) وطبعاً ستكون الوظيفة أفضل في كل شيء
من الدبلوم!

وفقت في دراسة اللغة, ومن خلال دراستي لهندسة الطيران أجد أنها تعتمد على
الفيزياء ( الحركية), الرياضيات ( الجبر, التكامل, وغيرها).
إذا أردت كتاب ومرجع جيد عن هندسة الطيران فانطلق إلى مكتبة جامعة الملك
عبدالعزيز طالما إنك من أهل جدة وادخل المكتبة المركزية واذهب الى الرف التالي:
629,1323 she ستجد كتاب اسمه FUNDAMINTALS OF FLIGHT
وصورة من مكتبة داخلية, هذا الكتاب فعلاً يعطيك تصور جيد عن ماهية الدراسة
في مجال هندسة الطيران.

وفقك الله وفتح عليك وسهل ما صعب من أمرك

ودمت بخيرٍ


----------



## خالد 222 (6 مارس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير اخوي جاسر 
ماقصرت والله جاوبت على الي ابيه بالضبط
بس تقلي ي عني انت برايك اخوي جاسر الدبلومات الي تقدمها الاردن مثل اكاديميه الشرق الاوسط 
واكاديميه غيرها للطيران يقدمون دبلومات مدة دراستها تقريبا 20 شهر ويقولوا معتمدة بس مدري وش رايك والله لو معتمدة يصير افضل الواحد يختصر الطريق بدراسة مدتها اقل من سنتين وبعدها الطالب يتوظف او يدرس طيران بعد لان في طلاب يدرسون هندسة طيران وبعدها يدرسون الطيران (وهذا ماافكر فيه اخوي جاسر )
دلني اخوي جاسر الله يدلك لطريق الخير والتوفيق .....


----------



## جاسر (7 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله أخوي خالد, يا عزيزي دبلوم هندسة الطيران لا يخرجك مهندس!
بل مساعد مهندس وطبعاً هناك فرق بين الإثنين.
وكونك تدرس هندسة الطيران ثم تتعلم الطيران (كابتن يعني) هذا تخطيط
سليم كان لي زميل صديقه يعمل كابتن في أرامكو وهو خريج هندسة ..
وأنا زميل لي طُلبنا للمقابلة في أرامكو على أساس العمل في الطيران
لا الهندسة زميلي لم يحضر وأنا طلبت الصيانة (ومن يومها  )

توكل على الله ولا تنسى صلاة الإستخارة 

وفقك الله


----------



## خالد 222 (7 مارس 2006)

الف شكر اخوي جاسر 
وللعلم انا اسمي عبدالعزيز انتبه تنساني :56: 
وياريت تقبلني صديق جديد عندكم 

الله يزيدك علم وحكمة :31: اخوي جاسر ويوفقك بحياتك الدنيا والأخرة .. 
وهذا *****ي وياريت تضيفني عندك ومارح اكون ثقيل ان شاء الله  
hawak_a_k*************


----------



## جاسر (7 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

العفو أخوي عبدالعزيز وإن شاءالله ما أنساك وسترى 

بريدي: engjaser*msn.com وأنا ما استخدم المدعو
****** عهدي به قديم 

دمت بخيرٍ


----------



## جاسر (7 مارس 2006)

*******= المـ ـا سـنـ جــ ر


----------



## خالد 222 (8 مارس 2006)

اخوي جاسر مو راضي ينضاف عندي 
ياريت انت تضيف اي م ي ل ي عندك 
هذا اي م ي ل ي بالهوت م ي ل (ال****** )
hawak_a_k


----------



## والد تبوك (10 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اشكركم اخوي جاسر على هذه المعلومات بس ابي اسال هل
اكاديمية الطيران الشرق الاوسط معتمده اولا وكيف يمكن انا ادرس صيانة طيران وقياده في نفس الشي
وشكرللكم


----------



## جاسر (11 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

أخوي خالد أنا ما أستخدم المـا سنـ جـ ر مكتفي بالبريد فقط 

أخوي والد تبوك هي معروفة ومشهوره لكن هل تعتمدها الخطوط السعودية
ما أدري حقيقة اتصل عليهم (أقصد الخطوط السعودية) أفضل.
تعلم القيادة والصيانة في نفس الوقت هذا صعب وغير منطقي بتاتاً لكل
منهما برنامج خاص

دمتم بخيرٍ


----------

